# garage/basement bedroom wiring



## Guest (Dec 28, 2003)

I am finishing a basement bedroom. I have a circuit for the garage, with a circuit with "basement lights". The existing garage circuit feeds an outlet in the basement mechanical room. May I feed the future bedroom of this garage circuit, and convert the "basement lights" circuit into the new basement bathroom circuit?


----------



## hitek (Jan 2, 2004)

*Need More Info*

Need More Information on what you are trying to do. What Size Wire is feeding your current lighting? Is there a separate circuit feeding your garage?

If you can your best bet is going to be to run new circuits from your panel.
New codes require all circuits in a bedroom to be Arc-Fault Protected.


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Welcome to the board Hitek!


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

A new bathroom needs a 20 amp dedicated circuit. The whole bath can be on this circuit but no other outlets can. The receptacle needs to be a GFI. I would not GFI the whole bath, just the receptacle.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2004)

Gentlemen,
Sorry to have wasted your time. The sparkys failed to label the "basement lights" circuit as to what is is truly is, it's the basement lights & kitchen lights. So I am running a dedicated circuit for the bath. 

FYI, I was trying to shortcut by replacing the 15 amp "basement lights" circuit with a 20 amp, ( existing 12/2 wire) and renaming it the bath circuit. 

Just as a knowledge factor, would it have been compliant to pull the basement bedroom of the garage circuit? (20 amp, 12/2)?


----------

